# Hitachi P12R Portable Planer



## gus (Oct 31, 2010)

i found this on a local classifieds. i have heard very good things about this planer. i have only run a few small pieces through it but i can already see it is far better than the ridgid 13" i sold on friday. it has a solid mount cutterhead, and the solid cast table adjusts up and down. anyway i have been trying to find a manual online and am having trouble. suggestions? and if anyone has a spare dust collection accessory for this i would gladly get it out of your way:thumbsup:.


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

Try this.

http://the-manuals.com/hitachi-p12r--manual/ :smile:


----------



## gus (Oct 31, 2010)

yeah, i tried that. nothing.:no:


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

gus said:


> yeah, i tried that. nothing.:no:


 
Sorry about that, when the page came up I just assumed it was there.

You are right, I haven't found it either.

I'll look around a lil more. :smile:


----------



## <*(((>< (Feb 24, 2010)

Nice planer, never seen that model, but it looks far from being portable.

I'll try a few sites that I know of for the manual, see if I can turn anything up.


----------



## gus (Oct 31, 2010)

thanks guys. i really appreciate the help. it is pretty portable on it's own. about 85lbs. or so. and apparently you can just carry it by the table (need the manual). i made the rolling cabinet for it cause i'll just be using it at home.


----------



## gus (Oct 31, 2010)

i was able to get the manual, though not easily, through hitachi. it was a busy week so i have not had much time to play with it. i'd like to get the blades sharpened. and figure out a dust collection hood. hitachi makes a very nice one for this machine. but it goes for around $150. i think i could make something like that. so does anyone have one of these with a jointer attachment? seems like too small of a bed to be very good. but on a jobsite it would come in very handy.


----------



## gus (Oct 31, 2010)

*hands down the best small planer i have used..*

i found an extra dust collection hood for the ridgid that i forgot i had. using the attachment points for the factory made hood i bolted a wood frame that i fit the plastic hood to. it worked out great. after getting the blades sharpened this thing is just amazing. i have used plnaers by delta, dewalt, and ridgid. all have done a good job. but this thing is just a different animal. very smooth adjustments and operation. i highly recommend picking one up if you have the chance. 

here are some pics of the dust hood and the finished cabinet made from scraps.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

That looks like one fine machine. I love most Hitachi products. If you don't find a manual by next week PM me. I do have a contact within Hitachi Nippon if he's still there and with his tenure I can't imagined he left since I last talked to him ~ 2 years ago. 














.


----------



## dorseyw (Feb 3, 2017)

*Owner Dorsey White*

I have one of these planers great planer, I also need a dust collector for it factory don't make them or the planer anymore. You can contact me at 717-540-8598 or e-mail at [email protected]


----------

